# New here + Any Non chav smoke lights on the market?



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi im new 22 from Durham just purchased a 225 Quattro with blue leather. Im wondering is there and non chav smoke lights such as the hella ones for golf mk4s? mhw? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am sure someone will be along shortly to tell you where to get them from

but in the mean time welcome


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks , ive noted alot of people opting for v6 valence??? whats the difference sorry im clueless ive been a mk4 golf gti laddo since i was 18 i had v6 4mo valences with subtle difference are the tt ones similiar


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  the V6 valance is honeycomb


----------



## LiamTT (Apr 6, 2009)

ah right thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

